# Potential Purchase- Paint horse 16.3



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Feel free to tell me what you think of my riding, and how you think i work with this horse. We were riding in "soup" it was so muddy, so it is hard to get a real feel for his movement.

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

On a note: He is not trained in english whatsoever, so he is a project.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

its not showing the video


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I tried it too. No vid!
Hope it will all work out for you!
hp


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

I re-uploaded it. This should work. 





 
*Sorry for the video quality


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Horse needs to go MUCH more forward. The gait is so stifled, he looks lame because of it. No matter what discipline you ride, the basis for riding should be forward energy. Once you have forward, you can adjust to what you need. But I would concentrate on getting that horse to move.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I love his coloring. I love baldies. I'm not much on movement but it looks like he is willing. Especially since he was riding in slop.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's got potential  He's really cute too...love those high stockings!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

if he was WP trained he might be moving this slow, but his head wouldnt be that high. Cant tell how tight your holding the reins but it seems like you are trying to push him forward with an very exagerated post rather then with your legs. If it was me trying him out, I would keep looking, unless you want to spend alot of time/$$ retraining him.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for everyones input.
Im not sure if he has a background westurn pleasure or not, but that would explain it. (i know they've tried reining, barrels, competitive trail, and he's been roped off of)
When I was riding him, he was really tense, and prancy, i think it was because of the bit. It looked like this- (I think my posting was affected by the prancy-ness, because i normally do NOT do that, then again, i could have been sub-conciously doing it, or even a combination of both)

I belive he was prancy because of the bit, it was crazy harsh, and even the guy who owns him, was like "hes afraid of this bit" It looked somewhat like this








Although the one the Paint had, had a longer shank and it was curved more, and it had a curb chain(tightened as tight as it would go)

So because of this, i didn't use any contact with his mouth- so that might explain his head.

If i dont like the horses i go to see this week, im going to go back and ride him in a D-ring snaffle and see if it helps, im also going to ride somewhere with good footing.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> The gait is so stifled, he looks lame because of it.


I thought he was off in the vid; but it could be the stilted gait. It's also hard to evaluate because of this markings; he's always going to look uneven in front with the different colored forelegs. 

I'd consider him a green reclaim. If you were considering him, I would have a vet and/or chiropracter look at his back; I'm guessing that's at the root of some of his issues. 

I'm assuming you want him as an event prospect? I would hesitate unless he had some other wonderful qualities; you're going to have to "fix" him to give him dressage basics. From the vid it also looks as if he is long backed and croup high, never a good starting place for dressage. 

I think another test ring in a mild bit and good footing is an excellent idea. Clearly there's something you like about this guy.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive never been good with confo, so I never really take that into consideration when first looking, and then my vet(if i want to purchase) goes over everything, and tells me her opinion on his confo, which has proven spot on everytime.

And my trainer is a chiropratic(sp), so I could have her go out and adjust him, and see if it changes any thing

I really like his work ethic, and his playfulness. He would take SO MUCH work, and I know that, but i've started with worse.

People always joke around that I have a "diamond eye" for spoting diamonds in the rough, and since i am having to ask peoples opinions, i feel that he isn't for me. But something just draws me towards him(I hope im not the only one who gets that feeling)

I think if they were asking MUCH less I would buy him in a heart beat just to get him out of that bit, I dont know.

And a note- he may have been off, I felt it when i first started riding, but it became much less noticable. He had a large crack going ALL the way around his front left hoof although it looked superfiscial(sp). idk. Looked kinda like this,








Here are some pictrures of him, doubt any are good enough for confo.











































**I see the croup now**


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I think he looks cute! There's something about horses with a blue eye that gives them the 'crazy' look lol, my one horse has a blue eye, but they look really pretty with blue eyes. I can't tell very much on his confo from the pics but he looks cute.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks like the rider is trying to "hold" the horse into a frame instead of riding him forward into the bridle. A head set is the result of proper haunch engagement and cannot be produced by a tight contact alone. I would ride him on a looser contact, initially, and encourage him to move much more forward and increase the contact when he is more forward and balanced.

It is too difficult to determine his way of moving from that video. The rider is hampering his stride too much and the footing will not encourage the horse to move freely.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If he's very cheap, otherwise a good guy, you don't have ambitions for him beyond Novice .... maybe, if the vet rules out soundness. 

He is cute and has an appealing look to him. My new concern with these new photos is how is neck ties into his shoulder. His high head carriage may because of being ridden in a harsh bit that he's trying to avoid (I noted the running martingale in one shot) but if it's conformational, that's problematical for both dressage and jumping.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> It looks like the rider is trying to "hold" the horse into a frame instead of riding him forward into the bridle. A head set is the result of proper haunch engagement and cannot be produced by a tight contact alone. I would ride him on a looser contact, initially, and encourage him to move much more forward and increase the contact when he is more forward and balanced.
> 
> It is too difficult to determine his way of moving from that video. The rider is hampering his stride too much and the footing will not encourage the horse to move freely.


trust me I didn't touch his mouth. Lol.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I would pass if you want to event on him. He seems like a sweetie but he is very straight and upright in his front end which will hamper him in both dressage and jumping. Also, the worst training problem to fix is a horse that is afraid to go forward. Also, that line on the hoof may be an indication of an old founder or laminitis or something of that sort. Unless he's free/cheap I would say thanks but no thanks and find something that has more potential. Also he looks a little older which will also hamper you in getting him fit and moving forward. A horse that already thinks he knows his job is harder to change than one that hasn't really found a job yet.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

I can see why you are attracted to him. He looks adorable in the pics with those markings. But, it sounds like he might not be what you are looking for.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you know why they are selling him?

He's eye catching those photos you posted but as an eventer, I would pass. His coloring is very unique but you're going to stick out like a sore thumb. I think it's a problem with almost all english riding disciplines. If you own a paint, you better be spectacular because everyone will recognize you(which is an issue with judges). Not that it would matter if he is an eventer, but his coloring really throws me when I look at him moving. Made his trot look really uneven.

Were you nervous riding him? Your position was lovely but really didn't do much when you rode him around. Did you do circles? transition changes? try some lateral work, try him at different gaits? the video didn't show much other than a horse who was not moving foward at all and looked very stiff and anxious along with its rider. He seems like he is high strung? wonder if they are selling him because he is to much horse?

I would definitely do a vet check on this guy if you choose to go with him. See if they would let you take him out on trial. You might somethings then that make you see he might not be the right horse.

Good luck eh


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Were you riding him in his usual tack?


----------

